# 50 fuel



## viking (Mar 4, 2005)

Anybody ever tried this stuff? 50 FUEL

They sell both 50 and 40 to 1 ratios for 2 cycle equipment. I've used it in my weedeater and blower and it really makes the motors start and run good. I used to pretreat 1 gallon of gas at a time in my 50 to 1 ratio and it would take a while to go through that 1 gallon and it would get stale etc.... Now, with this stuff it always fresh and it really is convienent. 

Just wanted to see if anybody else is using this stuff, cause I'm ready to start buying it by the case


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never heard of it, but will certainly keep a lookout for it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

